# Seeking Medical Coder/Billing Positon in Atlanta, GA area



## AthensCoder (Jun 25, 2008)

I will be relocation to the Atlanta area within 3 weeks and would love to have a position upon my arrival.  Please see resume below for work experience.   If you would rather have an copy emailed to you, please submit request to lilsonja@hotmail.com.

311 REEDWAY • MONROE, GA 30655
PHONE (619) 212 1625 • E-MAIL LILSONJA@HOTMAIL.COM
SONJA LITTLE, CPC
OBJECTIVE

Seeking a position in a hospital, doctor's office or billing company that will allow me to further broaden my skills in this field to include multiple specialties.

WORK EXPERIENCE

	02/05/2007-Present	Golden Hour Data Systems, Inc	                                          San Diego, CA
Medical Coder/Billing Specialist II
	Emergency Life Flight coding & billing, duties included performing in-depth sponsor review investigations to identify, collect, and confirm third party liability and coordination of benefits.  Performed financial screening and set up payment plans. Processed correspondence and mail return.  Analyzed medical records and assigned the proper diagnosis codes for billing.

12/01/2007-12/23/2007                            Indian Health Council, Inc
                                                                   Pauma Valley, CA
Coder/Auditor (self-contracted)
	Self contracted work.  Assisted Clinic with getting four months of coding back log up to date. Coded and Audited 120+ patients encounter forms daily.

07/03/2004-02/04/2007                           Southern Indian Health Council
                                                                  Alpine, CA
Coding/ Billing Specialist
	Abstraction of diagnosis and CPT codes from patient's medical records in a Family Practice setting; which included OB-GYN, Pediatrics and Podiatry. Insurance verification and follow-up. Entering of charges from patient's encounter form. Processing of labs for billing. Collections of co-pays and other monies. Educating physician's on proper documentation and coding.




EDUCATION

08/2004 -11/2004	AAPC Coding Workshop          
 CPC Certification

07/2001 â€“ 03/2002                                                 Valley Career College
Medical Administration/Insurance


PROFESSIONAL MEMBERSHIPS

2004-Present      American Academy of Professional Coders

SKILLS

	CPC Certification
	Medical terminology
	40 WPM
	10 key by touch
	RPMS & RMS software
	Misys Tiger Systems
	Profession Phone skills
	Collection Practices

REFERENCES
AVAILABLE UPON REQUEST


----------

